# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Magic 4/17/06 6pm CT CSN-Chicago/Sun Sports/NBALP



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*BULLS @ MAGIC *










_*Monday April 17, 2006 6pm CT TD Waterhouse Centre, Orlando*_





*Series:* Bulls lead 2-1.

*Last meeting:* Magic won 97-93 on March 28 in Chicago.

*Records:* Bulls 39-41, Magic 36-44.


*Bulls probable starters ppg*

G Kirk Hinrich 15.7
G Ben Gordon 16.8
F Andres Nocioni 12.8
F Malik Allen 4.8
C Michael Sweetney 8.2

Bulls stats 


*Magic probable starters ppg*

G DeShawn Stevenson 11.0
G Jameer Nelson 14.8
F Dwight Howard 15.8
F Hedo Turkoglu 14.7
C Tony Battie 8.1

Magic stats 



*Story line:* _With their victory Sunday at Miami, the Bulls eliminated the red-hot Magic from playoff contention. Orlando has won eight straight overall and 12 in a row at home. *Bulls coach Scott Skiles will be the third former Orlando player honored during the Magic's Commitment to the Past program, following Nick Anderson and Dennis Scott.*_

Tribune












_"A human floor burn in high-cut shorts"_


Scott Skiles: The Intensity Lives On 



_“I always joke with Shaq that I’m the only guy who ever beat him up. I know it’s not true but it’s fun to screw around with him.”_



:laugh:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

THIS IS A MUST WIN GAME BULLS!

heh, I can't even type it with a straight face.

Seriously though, we should obviously try to win this one, and of course Skiles will try to win it. I just want to get the taste out of my mouth from our last game against them. Imagine if we won that game like we should have, what kinda run/positioning we'd be in right now. Oh well. GO BULLS!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Let's hope that the Magic are less motivated now that they're mathematically eliminated from the playoffs, but even if they are we can still beat them with the way our team is playing right now. We are riding a wave of success right now, and we just need to stay on that wave and go for the fifth seed. We just need to keep Howard off the boards if that's even remotely possible, if he's somewhat neutralized, then we'll be fine. 

Magic 84

Bulls 93


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Orlando Paper on the Bulls eliminating the Magic from the playoff race and on Skiles:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...magic1706apr17,0,5105200.story?coll=orl-magic



> It's disappointing,'' Hill said. "Human nature would say there will be a letdown because the playoff talk is over, but this has been a lot of fun. We're going to try and finish it up the right way, the same way we've been playing.''
> 
> Strangely enough, the Magic will pay tribute tonight to the coach of the team that ended their late-season playoff excitement. Bulls Coach Scott Skiles will be honored as part of their long-ago-scheduled Commitment to the Past promotion.
> 
> ...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yahoo preview 


_Having clinched a second straight playoff berth, the Chicago Bulls look to improve their position in the Eastern Conference standings when they try to snap the Orlando Magic's season-high eight-game winning streak.

Chicago sealed its spot in the postseason by opening a two-game Florida road trip with a 117-93 victory at Miami on Sunday. Luol Deng scored 26 points on his 21st birthday as the Bulls turned in a dominant second half after rallying from an early 15-point deficit.

"It's no secret that the last couple of years we were trying to rebuild and redo our team, and there's a lot of teams that try to do that and can't get in the playoffs," Chicago coach Scott Skiles said. *"For our guys to get in is a tribute to the way they have been resilient and stayed with it."*

The Bulls, who have won four straight and eight of nine, moved into a three-way tie for sixth place in the Eastern Conference with Indiana and Milwaukee. They trail fifth-place Washington by one game.

*"We played well. We clinched it. It's just a good feeling," said Deng, who has come off the bench the last two games after missing three contests with a concussion. "Now we've still got to play for a higher spot."*_


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Both teams will be bringing it tonight. The Bulls want to move up to something other than the eighth seed, and the Magic want to make a point to the Bulls that they deserve a playoff spot just as much.

The Bulls will still win this one. Last time they met, the Bulls pretty much beat themselves. The funny thing is that in both Magic losses, Dwight Howard averaged 17 points and 17.5 rebounds in their win he had 6 points and 11 rebounds. I'd say the Bulls should focus on minimizing Jameer Nelson's production and let Noc do his thing on Howard.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a bad feeling about this game, because the Magic are probably gonna be pissed at us for eliminating them from the playoffs. I think we still have a chance to win, but not without a fight. These guys are not gonna lay down for us and let us get an easy win. If we want it, we'll have to play hard just like any other night. So let's go out there and get another W!

GO BULLS TONIGHT!!!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Bulls are 6 to 7 point underdogs tonight depending on where you look.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Bulls are 6 to 7 point underdogs tonight depending on where you look.


My line: Bulls (+1) @ Orlando

(assuming no injuries I have not heard about)

Full bet on the Bulls for me tonight.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Big game. I'd love to pull this one off. Unfortunately, I'll be at the Sox game tonight and unable to watch. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed, though.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

It will be interesting to see which team has the bigger let-down. I can't imagine the Bulls coming out with the same energy after clinching.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Bulls final regular season (!) road game will feature the uniforms, once again, of the Chicago Stags


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> Bulls final regular season (!) road game will feature the uniforms, once again, of the Chicago Stags


Nice history of the stags at the Bulls' site:

http://www.nba.com/bulls/history/stags_060417.html



> Chicago also became the city where basketball took a big step toward crossing the “color line.” From 1939 to 1948, the World Professional Tournament was played in the city, where black and white teams would routinely face off, setting the stage for the Stags. In the 1948 preseason, the Stags invited six African-American players to try out; on October 9, 1948, The New York Age announced, “Color Line is Broken in Basketball Assn. of America: Six Join Chicago Stags”.
> 
> Pro basketball’s fight for respectability as a major sport ended up taking its toll in just four short years, however. The fan indifference that had been building up in Chicago—despite Stags ownership handing out more than 100,000 free tickets during the team’s tenure—resulted in the team folding in 1950.
> 
> ...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

great. got the magic feed tonight.

interviews with the players reveal alot of sad faces. really down. soft spoken. disappointed.

i'm sure i will have to mute the tv just so i don't have to hear their announcers. 

i'm just so glad the bulls took care of their own business yesterday. 

and the magic announcers wax:

_for the magic it's simply a case of what could have been, so many lost opportunities_


mute.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Bulls are 6 to 7 point underdogs tonight depending on where you look.


6 to 7? Wow. Don't know if we'll win this, but I might put a few bucks on us covering. That's a lot of points, and we've still got something to play for.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

magic feed did the highlight package on skiles who had a pre-game ceremony.

they showed his wife and his mom in the stands. 

skiles really remarried _up_. wow.

apparently he also asked the magic crew if they had any film of him scoring on paxson.


:laugh: :cowboy:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

I see we're going with the Duhon/Pargo/Pike/Harrington/Schenscher lineup right now. I'm feeling considerably better about not being able to watch this one!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jbulls said:


> I see we're going with the Duhon/Pargo/Pike/Harrington/Schenscher lineup right now. I'm feeling considerably better about not being able to watch this one!



skiles went steelheads really early. and they're bringin' em back.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> apparently he also asked the magic crew if they had any film of him scoring on paxson.


Skiles told Goukas that Paxson has been telling Skiles that Pax did a good job defending him.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow what a play by Pargo and Tyson. That was nice.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Gamecast can be misleading, but is Jannero actually attempting off the glass jump shots and fadeaways today?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

PARGO JUST GO AWAY

He does something to mess up almost every possession. Some of the shots he's taken in this game my grade school coach would have benched me for


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> magic feed did the highlight package on skiles who had a pre-game ceremony.
> 
> they showed his wife and his mom in the stands.
> 
> ...


Mike North wasn't kidding, huh. A picture of Mrs. Skiles would be nice 

Sounds like Pax and Skiles do a bit of trash talking. :biggrin:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> PARGO JUST GO AWAY
> 
> He does something to mess up almost every possession. Some of the shots he's taken in this game my grade school coach would have benched me for


I remember this summer when there was a fair amount of buzz on hoopshype and other nba rumor websites that a number of teams were considering offering pargo the LLE or something like that. In retrospect I think that proves what a vehicle for agents those sites are because I can't believe that anyone was seriously considering giving Pargo a guaranteed deal. A point guard with a 3/2 career AST/TO ratio who's going to end up shooting considerably worse than Chris Duhon this year. My mind will be blown if we re-sign him.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jbulls said:


> Gamecast can be misleading, but is Jannero actually attempting off the glass jump shots and fadeaways today?



yes. and he continues to suck. tho' he did make one off the glass that was nothing but lucky.

bulls letting this slip away early? hope not.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I know we might have a little clinching hangover, but I am getting really upset at this game. Orlando has played very well thus far though, but the Bulls look a little lacksadasical. I am never happy with losing....hell I got pissed when we lost to Indiana the last game of last year because I really wanted 48 wins.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> yes. and he continues to suck. tho' he did make one off the glass that was nothing but lucky.
> 
> bulls letting this slip away early? hope not.


At this point I've seen just about everything other than:

4:05 [CHI] Pargo hook shot missed

3:42 [CHI] Pargo 360 windmill lefty dunk missed

7:12 [CHI] Pargo reverse layup (w/ eyes closed) missed

It's not HORSE Jannero!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

jbulls said:


> At this point I've seen just about everything other than:
> 
> 4:05 [CHI] Pargo hook shot missed
> 
> ...


LOL

Dammit CMON BULLS WE NEED THIS ONE


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Seems like the intensity of this board has dropped since the clincher.

Bulls down 41-52 at the half  Orlando is good, thank God we won yesterday.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The league must really feel sorry for the Magic having to miss the playoffs. The officiating in the 1st half was a joke.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

I think we gonna come back an pull this one off!!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

On the bright side: Charlotte is up on New York.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are going to come back and pull this one off


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh man I need to be an NBA coach so I get a woman like that. Now I'm really suprised that he never smiles.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

captain kirk 1-7


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk needs to pass the ****ing ball. His offensive stupidity is hurting us.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Go Chicago Bulls!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Indiana torching toronto now!! 92-63


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow Ben just killed the shot clock.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I'll never understand how you can make millions and yet consistently miss wide open shots.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

c´mon guys where is the energy?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice little run!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lets finish this game out, more important than the playoff position is shutting up those stupid Orlando Magic fans.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Kinda busy doing other things, but where is everybody on this thread tonight?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Resiliency of this team overcoming our awful BIGs, AGAIN.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to bring the cluch man in!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nocioni !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce's shooting with his feet set . How did this happen?

Time for Ben to check in and officially shut the Magic nation up.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Kinda busy doing other things, but where is everybody on this thread tonight?



busy doing other things.




bulls with the nice run and have their first lead. i'll start paying attention now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gotta love it, duping the Magic just like they did to us awhile ago.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sloth said:


> Gotta love it, duping the Magic just like they did to us awhile ago.



it's not over yet. as dooling hits and then duhon loses the ball.


:naughty:


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Miz, I love your avatar. Man that made me laugh. LOL

I love that you put "playoffs are calling." Nice one! That deserves some rep.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

close one guys!!!but we have been in this situation very often lately.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Seems like the Bulls are always in this situation. Definitely makes you want to pay attention to the whole game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow, weak foul there.
One point Orlando lead.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is not Hinrich's time. I would prefer the ball in Ben's hands right now.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich needs to get the ball to ben.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why can't Hinrich make freethrows in the clutch?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

tough time missing the fts!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

sloth said:


> Why can't Hinrich make freethrows in the clutch?


He always splits his damn free throws. So annoying.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Big Free Throws here.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why can't Gordon make clutch free throws? Damn guys.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

come on kirk. you gotta make that!!


come on bulls. what? double technicals called on turk and chandler. 

lots of floor burns in honor of skiles tonight. :laugh:



come on ben. you gotta make that!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kaboom, Bulls lead by 1.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Missed free throws make me go "ouchie!"


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kirk with the J to take the lead.
Thatta boy.

22 seconds left, need a stop.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pass it.....Pass it......Pass it....*shoots*.....YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Bulls hang on nothing has changed tonight. LOL. The NBA is unforgiving, I swear.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

sloth said:


> Kaboom, Bulls lead by 1.


Finally; a Neil Funk reference.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

make a stop plz!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Kirk with the J to take the lead.
> Thatta boy.
> 
> 22 seconds left, need a stop.


big stop!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn!!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

That's one of the only times I've seen Kirk hit a shot from the field inside of 30 seconds in a very close game.

Kudos, Kirk. We could use a few more clutch players on this team.

Speaking of which...Gordon missing a FT inside of a minute?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Miss Miss Baby.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bull**** Foul!!!

All BALL!! ****ty *** refs!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hell ****ing Yeah, Go Ben For The Win!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon time!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Yea a missed free throw by the Magic.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Where's the FOUL? He lost the ****cking ball! I know the league is rooting hard for the Magic but enough is enough.

Splits.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Go Ben Go, Go Ben Go, Go Ben Go, or Noc, or Kirk, or Luol, or Du, or Chandler, or whoever wants to win the game!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bad call there, missed one at least.
Plenty of time to set up a good shot.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok skiles. mr. x and o. let's see it. let's draw up a play for ben and win this damn thing already.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I am guessing Noc will take the last second shot, albeit a half second too late.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm sorry, I usually hate people who complain about the officals all the time, and I rarely do, but this is one of the most one sidedly bad games I've seen officiated in awhile. If Orlando wins, the officials should get an assist in the statbook.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If we drive, they will probaly foul, Ben should drive with about 4 left on the clock.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ot.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Tough shot, headin' to OT.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I hate Orlando.... Ben had a great look, jus didn't go in.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*overtime!*_


good defense on gordon there. not a great shot. 


5 more minutes.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

It wasn't a bad shot attempt, but 13 seconds and 1 pass? Skiles is somehow great at inbounds plays during a game, but in crunch time, I don't know what hes thinking.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

all heart here guys!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

How about the players not executing Skiles' plays in crunch time?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was Ben's first FG attempt in one heck of a LONG while. Still, if anyone I would've expected him to make it.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> That was Ben's first FG attempt in one heck of a LONG while. Still, if anyone I would've expected him to make it.


He did go up for a shot with about 1:40 left but was fouled.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I would have had Ben take it to the hoop, or if anything, run some sort of screen for him, with more then one pass in the possession.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> How about the players not executing Skiles' plays in crunch time?




exactly. he went a little freelance there. 

but that's ok. he was going for the win.

nice to see kirk being aggressive and driving to the line. 

damn those missed FT's at crucial times though.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Dumb question, but how many team fouls do you get in OT? 2?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kirk splits another pair..
Strange thing is he always misses the second, usually it's the other way around.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

These missed free throws are a sight to see, whether live or on an internet scoreboard.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Chandler with his seventh foul (says cbs sportsline)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That didn't look like a foul either.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng looks MJ-like while shooting those fadeaways off the curl.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

how was that a foul?

he barely drew contact.

wow. wow. wow.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Great take by Gordon.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng's posting numbers almost identical to Howard's.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm debating whether or not to complain about Detroit laying down tonight against Milwaukee considering the events of yesterday.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jameer nelson is a _punk_. 

come on. yes. hits the first. and hits the second. thank you.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Lu playing like , he was at duke!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man gotta love this team!!!Imagine that scenario with a big body inside!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

God awful pass from Nelson, and Hinrich splits another pair.
Really strange FT shooting from Kirk.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How does this team win in Orlando with no post presence? The Bulls are a site to behold I swear.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

We just can't seem to make 2 free throws in a row today.

If we could this game would have been locked up in regulation.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

It's not the size that matters, but the motion of the ocean.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

HKF said:


> How does this team win in Orlando with no post presence? The Bulls are a site to behold I swear.


Scott Skiles, he's GOD disguised as a coach.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich should take tomorrow whole day practicing his fts!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finally two fts in a row by hinrich!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Whose the hottest team in the league? Exactly.

The Magic are sorry, they are weak on the interior defensively, its pretty sad..


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

20 fts atpts by hinrich!! that is a landmark!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

This one's done, good.
Hopefully some teams can do us a favor in playoff positioning, but moreso then anything I want them to get to .500, and we have a good chance with the last game at home vs. Toronto.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Some one should tell the Magic that all they're doing is padding Ben's stats.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Orlando trying to do their best New Jersey impression in the final minute.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Well this simplifies the playoff race I believe.

Bulls win, Milwaukee and Indiana lose, Washington wins 1 of last 2:
Bulls get 6th seed

Bulls win, Milwaukee or Indiana loses (but not both), Washington wins 1 of last 2:
Bulls get 7th seed

Bulls, Milwaukee, Indiana wins, Washington wins 1 of last 2:
Bulls get 8th seed

Bulls win, Milwaukee and Indiana lose, Washington loses the last 2:
Bulls get 5th seed

Bulls lose, Washington wins 1 of 2:
Bulls get 8th seed

Bulls lose, Washington loses both games:
Bulls in 7th seed?

I could be waaay off just so you know


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and the bulls hang on for *win number 40!*


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

As long as we finish off tonights game and we win Wednesday against the Raptors. We will at least at clinched the 7th spot in the East, something to think about.

Great win versus the former hottest team in the NBA.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Who deserves to be in the playoffs? DA BULLS! 

The Bulls like beating up on hot teams. First New Jersey, now Orlando.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what an effort!!! we just beat the hottest team of the past weeks!!!this w was huge!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng and Noc were awesome.

Hinrich with career highs in FT (17) and FTA (22), though a lot of those were gimmes towards the end.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk with *22 FT attempts* - a career high. previous was 13 v. knicks back in march. 

17 made is a new career high too. 

deng and kirk also with double doubles tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Well this simplifies the playoff race I believe.
> 
> Bulls win, Milwaukee and Indiana lose, Washington wins 1 of last 2:
> Bulls get 6th seed
> ...


BUlls only will have the possibility of taking the 8th seed if theY LOOSE AT HOME TO THE raptors WHO WERE BLOWN OUT TODAY BY 25 POINTS AT HOME AGAINST INDIANA!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like Hinrich taught Nelson a lesson or two on being a point guard.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Great win! Kirk, Deng, Gordon, Nocioni, Du – fun to watch!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

lister333 said:


> BUlls only will have the possibility of taking the 8th seed if theY LOOSE AT HOME TO THE raptors WHO WERE BLOWN OUT TODAY BY 25 POINTS AT HOME AGAINST INDIANA!!


Awesome, so why are we in the 8th seed right now? How can we move up a spot if everyone wins?


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Somebody please tell Mr. Red Kerr to shut the hell up about how well which ever Bull is shooting @ the free throw line..

he jinxes them almost every time...it's an ominous trend that is ridiculously odd...anyone else notice this?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Watching this game and even when we were down by 16 I knew this team would come back and win. Come playoff time we can't dig ourselves these big holes and expect to get out. That being said i love our team's heart and determination. 

Wednesday's game looks like a W. Toronto w' Bosh out has officially mailed it in.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

remlover said:


> ...That being said i love our team's heart and determination...QUOTE]
> 
> You meant to say a heart of the champion !!!


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 24, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> Awesome, so why are we in the 8th seed right now? How can we move up a spot if everyone wins?


Washington and Milwaukee play each other. They both can't win.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Jonathan said:


> Washington and Milwaukee play each other. They both can't win.


Damn, that's beautiful.

So, win Bulls!


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Wait, we can't get the 5th seed right?

If Milwuakee wins, Bulls Win, and Indiana loses, and Wizards lose

it would be a 3 way tie for 5th between MIL, CHI, and WIZ

and Indy would take 8th (which I think is best for everyone, since JO wants to face the Pistons)

who would take the tie breaker in that scenario?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

of all of the wins we have had the last few weeks, this one was the most impressive! We beat a red hot team!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Awesome, so why are we in the 8th seed right now? How can we move up a spot if everyone wins?


Just because washington will play milwaukee tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! Either one will get a loss, since we have the tie breaker over the wizards , with us wining the last one over the raptors its impossible for us to take the 8th seed!!dig it?


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

sloth said:


> Whose the hottest team in the league? Exactly.
> 
> The Magic are sorry, they are weak on the interior defensively, its pretty sad..


Man you most really hate the magic ..give the young team some love ..its all heart.. this is going to make them even hungrier next year ..great game by the bulls


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_**Bulls stay alive for better playoff seeding**_


_ORLANDO, Florida (Ticker) --* Kirk Hinrich and the Chicago Bulls still have something to play for. 

Hinrich had 26 points and 10 assists as the Bulls rallied in regulation and controlled the game in overtime en route to a 116-112 victory over the Orlando Magic, who had won eight in a row and 12 straight at home. *

Chicago (40-41) clinched a postseason berth for the second straight season and eliminated Orlando with a win at Miami on Sunday. However, the Bulls had some work to do in their final two games to rise out of the eighth spot in the Eastern Conference and avoid a first-round matchup with league-leading Detroit. 

Chicago entered tied with Indiana and Milwaukee with two games to play. The Pacers won easily at Toronto and the Bucks rolled over the Pistons, giving the Bulls extra motivation.

The Magic led by as many as 16 points in the third quarter before the Bulls rallied. Hinrich's jumper with 22 seconds left in regulation gave his team a 96-95 lead, but Hedo Turkoglu split a pair of free throws with 13 ticks remaining to force OT. 

*Hinrich opened the extra session with a free throw and an assist on Luol Deng's layup and Chicago did not trail thereafter. After Dwight Howard pulled Orlando within 103-100 with a basket with 2:05 left, Hinrich hit the first of his seven free throws down the stretch. 

Ben Gordon, who had 18 points, made six straight foul shots in the final 30 seconds, part of the Bulls' 35-of-45 (78 percent) effort from the line. Hinrich was 17-of-22 for Chicago, which will need a win over Toronto at home Wednesday and some help elsewhere to improve its seeding. *

Turkoglu scored 32 points and Howard added 22, but the Magic (36-45) were unable to match a franchise record for consecutive wins._


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Where on earth do you find these pictures Miz?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

step said:


> Where on earth do you find these pictures Miz?



lol. the pic is from the "dr. love" (or something to that effect) campaign the nba ran last year for the playoffs. different players called into the "radio show" and got playoff advice from a smooth talkin' dr. J. it was really well done and funny. and kirk represented the bulls!

:rbanana:


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

step said:


> Where on earth do you find these pictures Miz?


Yeah, in your avatar, did you kidnap Hinrich and force him to take pictures for you? lol

:biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

nanokooshball said:


> Wait, we can't get the 5th seed right?
> 
> If Milwuakee wins, Bulls Win, and Indiana loses, and Wizards lose
> 
> ...


It'd go 5. Mil 6. CHI 7. WAS


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> of all of the wins we have had the last few weeks, this one was the most impressive! We beat a red hot team!


I agree with this. I was concerned about the quality of our opposition over the past few weeks or the motivation of the opposition but Orlando been playing really well off late and we hung tough.

We seem to be closing games out of late and hopefully the team has grown from early in the season where we dropped lots of close ones.


----------



## mg06 (Apr 9, 2006)

UMfan83 said:


> Bulls win, Milwaukee and Indiana lose, Washington loses the last 2:
> Bulls get 5th seed


As it was said, Milwaukee and Washington losing out is not a plausible scenario, since they face each other.

That said, Bulls can get the fifth seed if:
Bulls win, and Washington beats Milwaukee and loses to Detroit (that last one is unlikely, since their starters will surely be resting). That way, independently of Indiana, the Bulls would get the fifth seed because they'd be tied with Washington (and possibly Indiana) at 41 wins, but they'd have the tiebreaker for having a better head to head record (Chicago 3-1 vs Washington and 2-2 vs Indiana, Washington 2-2 vs Indiana).


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

I know the Bulls just beat the Heat, and it would be nice being the 7th seed, but I miss the hard fought Bulls/Pistons games of the late 80's/early90's. I don't see the Bulls winning either series, so bring on the Pistons.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

I actually wouldn't of minded versing the Cavs, demolish them and put some more spice into Mizenkay's crazy Lebron rumour.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wow. Heck of a win. Very strong down the stretch... winning games people think they will lose as the NBA season winds down.

Reminds me a lot of the end of last season.


----------

